# A question for Rich...



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 16, 2007)

Since Rich wouldn't answer me in the last thread i'm going to ask him here, hoping he will answer:

"Rich,

The question should be asked then(and yes, i'm looking for an answer from you), where in scripture does it say that being raised up in the word(Parent to child discipline) is ONLY for the "elect"?

The second(multiple) question is: Who judges who are elected and who are not? Would you not tell your child to obey God, even if they are not believers? How do you compare a believing child to a believing adult?(or in other words, since the fruit can be more obvious in an adult then a child, how do you tell?)

Now here is something I'm telling you: You do not know who the elect are. Therefore, do you raise your child up in the Word still? or pretend that he/she is regenerate?

I'm asking honest questions. I don't understand your position so i'm asking to find out."

This question is for Rich, but anyone else can answer if they feel like it.


----------

